
Tor reportedly hires Verizon’s PR firm to fight back against Pando’s reporting - cinquemb
http://pando.com/2015/03/29/tor-hires-a-corporate-pr-firm-to-combat-journalism-from-pando-and-elsewhere/
======
anonbanker
I started out really skeptical about this, but as time progresses, I find
myself trusting tor less and less. This move seems slimy; rather than hire
another dev, they're hiring a PR firm. why does open source software need a PR
firm?

